
Detecting and Geolocating Jammers and Spoofers - bryanrasmussen
https://insidegnss.com/detecting-and-geolocating-jammers-and-spoofers/
======
Junk_Collector
If anyone is interested in this sort of thing, I highly recommend getting into
your local Ham Radio club and learning about Fox Hunting events.

------
noodlesUK
I don’t know about other countries, but I’m pretty sure using a wide band
jammer in a built up area in the US or UK will get you noticed and imprisoned
in a very short period of time... People will definitely notice.

~~~
gruez
>I’m pretty sure using a wide band jammer in a built up area in the US or UK
will get you noticed and imprisoned in a very short period of time

How are they going to find you if dropped the jammer in someone else's
trashbin? If you time the collection schedule just right, you can get a week
or two of jamming assuming your battery lasts that long.

~~~
angry_octet
Hah, devilish idea. I was thinking you could stick them in Lime scooters but
once one was found the jig would be up.

Ideally you'd want something where people would earn money (bitcoin?) for
operating it, they just stick it in their bag when they catch a bus/train
somewhere, it only turns on briefly/sporadically, when commanded, etc.

